# Swollen Lymph Nodes?



## anmora4 (Oct 19, 2010)

I go today for my FNA of a nodule on my right lobe. I recently had a lymph node enlarge on the right side of my neck. It is fairly prominent. You can see it just by looking at my neck. I also noticed a few days later a little lump under the skin on the right but more toward the back of the neck. I caught a cold a few days after the first large lymph node.

Is it possbile the nodule caused the enlargement of the lymph or more likely just from my cold? 
About a week ago I also got what looks like pimples on my scalp under my hair. I feel like I am falling apart! What do you all think?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anmora4 said:


> I go today for my FNA of a nodule on my right lobe. I recently had a lymph node enlarge on the right side of my neck. It is fairly prominent. You can see it just by looking at my neck. I also noticed a few days later a little lump under the skin on the right but more toward the back of the neck. I caught a cold a few days after the first large lymph node.
> 
> Is it possbile the nodule caused the enlargement of the lymph or more likely just from my cold?
> About a week ago I also got what looks like pimples on my scalp under my hair. I feel like I am falling apart! What do you all think?


Anything is possible but many things have to be ruled out. First your FNA and good luck w/ that today. I will be sending good thoughts your way.

Then if all is clear w/ that, you would want to look at possible infections i.e. sinus, teeth and what have you. Then you would look to Sjogren's, Lupus and possibly Hodgkin's.

Let us know how you do w/ the FNA.


----------

